# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  WABBA  Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1988 (6 Νοεμβρίου, Holiday Inn)

## Polyneikos

Στις 6 Νοεμβρίου το 1988,πραγματοποιήθηκε το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της WABBA.
Γενικός Νικητής, ο *Βασίλης Ζαχείλας

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο Γενικός Νικητής Βασίλης Ζαχείλας

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στον αγώνα συμμετείχαν και οι Θανάσης και Βάνα Κοψιά.
Ο Θανάσης συμμετείχε στην "επαγγελματική κατηγορία" ως Mr Ελλάς 1986 και η Βάνα έκανε guest καθώς και οι 2 προετοιμαζόντουσαν για το Παγκόσμιο που ακολουθούσε στην Γουαδελούπη

----------


## Polyneikos

Guest έκαναν και ο Γιάννης Γκίνης αλλά και ο Παναγιώτης Φραγκούλης

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η παραπάνω παρουσίαση του αγώνα είναι από το τελευταίο τεύχος της σειράς Bodybuilding που εκδόθηκε από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, το τεύχος Νο 41 - Ιανουάριος 1989.

----------

